# Recruiting ONLINE WH40k Deathwatch game on Openrpg



## hopper_d (Jun 16, 2011)

Best way to contact is via email.

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Deatwatch, 40k RPG played Online via OpenRPG or Maptools

Warhammer 40k : Primarily Deathwatch (other characters on case by case basis)


Warhammer 40k : Primarily Deathwatch (other characters on case by case basis)



    1. What game system are you running and if applicable what edition? *Fantasy Flight published books for Deathwatch 40k RPG*
    2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be ? What is the setting for the game? *players and gm can come up with time frame, will either be modern or gear restricted older millennium (IE no Mark VII armor if during the Horus Heresy)*
    3. How many Players are you looking for? *4-5, 6 ok if you know the game and know what you're doing.*
    4. What's the gaming medium? *OpenRPG or maptools (if I can get help with that program)*
    5. What is the characters' starting status? *rank 1 Marines or equivalent XP from other 40k RPGs, generate the character as per creation rules.*
    6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with? *class default +mission requirements when selected*
    7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? *would prefer everyone actually play Deathwatch characters, other RPGS DH:Ascension, Rogue Trader on case by case basis)*
    8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? *Chapters come from the core book or are rolled up in Rites of Battle, anything rolled must be done so in front of me.*
    9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points? *All Marines start with 30 stats, you are to divy out 100 points between the stats (in whole 5 multiplyers) no more than +20 points to a single stat. You then add chapter modifiers, EG all stats will be minimum 30 or max 50 before chapter modifiers. This method is detailed in the book.*
    10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so? *Not applicable we all work for the good of the Emperor.*
    11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it? *Advanced career ranks As per book, yes you can be a Dreadnaught, etc when you qualify*
    12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? *everyone open rolls including me.*
    13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? *no, except XP will probably be more than normal.*
    14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular? *not necessary but will help me, If you generate your own chapter /armor you must do so when I'm watching the rolls. Players do not need to know the universe just how to play the game is preferred though.*
    15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above? *Deathwatch is a combat oriented game, however there WILL be role playing and such. Marines are the epitome of proper high class in 40k. The 40k universe is still a dark and foreboding place though; mysteries are still everywhere.*
    16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements?*Core Deathwatch rulebook, Rites of Battle are the only player books needed or allowed. If on a case by case basis other 40k rpg books are allowed you must ask me first and anything you don't start with you will have to earn in game (as far as access to cybernetics/gear from other books)*


    I do know that fantasy flight is selling it's RPG books online. I have hardcopies of every 40k book released and do not know where to find 'alternative pdfs'. I don't care if you have to use them, just please try to understand how to play the game before we start. I will help to the best of my ability but it all goes quicker if you know what you're going to do before your turn comes up.


    As far as times, I am open to possibilities. I am currently not able to work due to a leg break and am at home mostly. I live and work on the GMT-5 (Eastern US) time zone. I currently have Saturday/Monday and every other Sunday ( June 5th, June 19th, July 3rd...) ending before 5pm open. I have F2F games at 6pm those days.

    Also unavailable for me is Tuesday after 6pm EST or Wednesday after 3:30 pm EST

*    My Best Days to play are Thursday (any time) or Friday (after 6pm, every other week is open all day June 3rd, 17th :July 1st etc=open any time Friday)*

    If we can somehow squeeze sessions in-between those time frames even shorter sessions multiple times/week I will be ok with running the game. 


If you don't have ready access to the books I found a decent excel based generator.  Get the latest version, the home thread/forum for this program is on fantasy flight website (Fantasy Flight Games [Forum Deathwatch] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.)

Public - Windows Live


----------

